#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > CMS & Frameworks >  >  Which is the best multi users plugin?

## TamillanSivi

Hi, I am using the *userwp* plugin but the userwp plugin has no more good features and the plugin also very load for users registrations functions. So, Anyone suggest me the best Multi WordPress users plugins name? It would be really helpful for me.Thank you.

----------

